# Suche robusten PC-Stuhl bis 150€



## Keleg (20. Juli 2014)

*Suche robusten PC-Stuhl bis 150€*

Huhu,
Ich hatte bereits einige PC-Stühle und Chefsessel. Meistens hielten diese allerdings nicht lange, aus verschiedenen gründen. Meistens ist die Lehne ausgebrochen oder der Stuhl blieb nicht mehr auf der gwünschten höhe. Beim letzten habe ich es durch meinen leichten Beckenschiefstand sogar geschafft die Sitzfläche leicht schräg zu sitzen, was dann natürlich sehr unangenehm war. Ich wiege etwa 120kg und bin 1,90m groß.

Ich hätte gerne einen PC-Stuhl für an den Schreibtisch, an dem ich (sehr) lange Sitzen kann. Das wichtigste hierbei ist dass ich mich leicht zurücklehnen kann um die Beine auf einen Hocker hoch zu legen. Lehnen am Stuhl wären cool, allerdings sollte das ganze auch nicht zu eng sein. Außerdem wäre es cool mal einen Stuhl zu haben der nicht nach einem halben Jahr den Geist aufgibt. Der Stuhl sollte dunkel am besten schwarz gehalten sein.

Ich bin bereit bis zu ~150€ dafür zu bezahlen. Ich hoffe mir kann hier jemmand einen guten Empfehlen!


----------



## egert217 (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: Suche robusten PC-Stuhl bis 150€*

Bei Ikea gibts son Teil was sich "Chefsessel Markus" nennt, kannst du bedenkenlos nehmen (hab selber zwei hier stehen, die Teile sind echt bequem und Lehnen hat der auch)

Btw: Immer diese Namen bei Ikea.....


----------



## Keleg (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: Suche robusten PC-Stuhl bis 150€*

Wie lange hast du die Stühle schon und vor allem sitzt du dort sehr viel drauf... dazu noch, wie schwer und groß bist du?


----------



## egert217 (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: Suche robusten PC-Stuhl bis 150€*

Hab die seit ca. 1 Jahr, selber bin ich nur 1,76 groß, aber nen Kumpel von mir hat den gleichen und ist auch sehr zufrieden (er ist 1,92).

Wie bereits erwähnt sind sie sehr bequem, mich hat nie iwas gestört, auch wenn ich 8+ Stunden am Stück form PC hocke 

edit: Beine hochlegen geht natürlich auch, ich hab die immer am PC liegen, wenn ich nen Film schaue.


----------



## DaBlackSheep (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: Suche robusten PC-Stuhl bis 150€*

Die Bürostühle von IKEA sind meines Wissens nach nur bis 100kg ausgelegt.
Es ist zwar kein Problem, die Stühle selbst mit 150kg zu belasten, 
allerdings hält die Verstellung das nicht lange aus.

Wenn du Bürostühle im Racing Design magst,
dann guck dir mal die Stühle von FK Automotive an:

Tuning Shop | Bürostuhl Sportsitz Daytona mit Armlehnen Kunstleder schwarz | online kaufen

Wenn es schlicht sein soll, so haben die auch Bürostühle im Sortiment, die mehr als 100kg aushalten.
Hier einmal die komplette Auswahl:

Tuning Shop | Bürostuhl

Den Stuhl aus dem ersten Link nutze ich selber und ich habe einen zweiten für meine Frau bestellt.


----------



## Keleg (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: Suche robusten PC-Stuhl bis 150€*

Also der Ikea stuhl wurde mit 110kg getestet. Diese Sportsitze sehen lustig aus, sind die denn sehr bequem und vor allem wie lange hast du diese schon? Und gaaanz wichtig, kann man sich etwas zurück lehnen um die Beine hoch zu legen?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: Suche robusten PC-Stuhl bis 150€*

Ungelogen hab mir vor ca. 19 Jahren einen Chefsessel bei Quell gekauft für damals unglaubliche 500 DM und auf dem Teil sitze ich heute noch. Echtlederbezug und wirklich stabil gebaut. Hat auch so ne Wipp Funktion, das man hin und her wippen kann. Es lohnt sich echt ein bisschen mehr aus zu geben.


----------



## Keleg (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: Suche robusten PC-Stuhl bis 150€*

Klingt gut, aber 500 ist schon etwas happig... dann würde ich sagen 250 ist die absolute schmerzgrenze.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: Suche robusten PC-Stuhl bis 150€*

Hol dir blos keinen für 100€ von Aldi. Ein Freund hat das gemacht und nach einem halben Jahr ist die Sitzfläche vom Rest abgebrochen. Das war die Lachnummer schlecht hin. Wirklich Qualität kostet eben.


----------



## kevin123 (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: Suche robusten PC-Stuhl bis 150€*



Keleg schrieb:


> Klingt gut, aber 500 ist schon etwas happig... dann würde ich sagen 250 ist die absolute schmerzgrenze.


 
das sind doch DM


----------



## hulkhardy1 (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: Suche robusten PC-Stuhl bis 150€*

Ja aber das war 1995 und da kannst schon 500DM mit 500€ gleich setzen wenn nicht noch mehr, denn damals waren 500DM echt eine Menge Geld!


----------



## Keleg (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Suche robusten PC-Stuhl bis 150€*

Heut zu tage Euro noch mit DM zu vergleichen ist ziemlich sinnlos...

/edit
Ich hab mal weiter rum geschaut, der IKEA Markus scheint echt gut bewertet zu sein und hier in der Stadt bekomme ich sogar einen Gebrauchten wie Neu, bei EBay kleinanzeigen für 89 Euro.


----------

